# selling photographs yourself



## Matt.H (Jul 29, 2006)

My question is How would one go about selling independently?  Is it a good start to rent a space at a art/craft fair?  Also, How would I price the pictures?  

ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Jul 30, 2006)

I am actually working on starting this myself.  I am looking into my local art center first since they have show rooms of art for sale.  I plan on finding out what it takes to enter a piece, and if the profits are whole (you get whatever the customer pays) or if they take a percentage for hosting it.  I'll let you know how that turns out.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 30, 2006)

I know artists who make their entire living from selling at arts and crafts fairs.  the key is picking the right fairs.  

Figuring out pricing is very individual, but I'd start out with at least your cost to make/sell the print times two as a base.  Then you have to decide where the happy medium is between what you want to earn, and how much do you think a random person will pay for it.  Next time you are at an art fair look at what other photographers are selling their work for.  Maybe that can help you know what photography is likely to sell for in your area.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the advice.  Any idea on how big of prints I'd need to run for people to buy them?  and how much would it cost to get said print size?

I've always had the idea, especially as an amateur photographer, to sell for quantity over quality as far as pricing goes, so start cheap and sell in mass, then as you have a crowd that likes your specific type, you can start to up prices.  Of course this is all just theory since I have yet to even attempt to sell a shot.


----------



## siphoto (Jul 31, 2006)

A mate and I are currently in the same boat as you Kyle. I mostley shoot surf photography, but now starting to get into alot more lifestyle/ wildlife and landscapes and hoping to eventually in the next year or so setup a little stall at markets and sell cards with a photo inserted for a couple of bucks, and see how we go.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 31, 2006)

You should have a variety of sizes.  I think most people tend to go for smaller sizes (under 11"x14"), but you can't sell a big print if you don't have a few.  Big prints attract attention to your booth.


----------



## Unmanedpilot (Jul 31, 2006)

Im also planning on eventually selling my photos. I was thinking of makeing a website and as far as prices what I was planning was selling the jpeg on the computer for maby $2 then if they wanted prints I would charge them what it cost me. So if they wanted an 8x10 it would cost me about $13 to get it printed then i would throw in the $2 for my time/effort. I dont know if this is a good way of doing it, im still trying to contact some local places that do professional stuff and see how they charge and if they could give me some tips.


----------



## markc (Aug 1, 2006)

A lot is going to depend on where you live. Here in Rochester, land of Kodak, everyone seems to think it's as easy as pushing a button, and letting Kodak do the rest. Or whatever their ad campaign is now. Trying to sell photographic art here can be a pain, and tends to fetch a lower price than some other nearby cities. I'm also guessing that the art market in San Fran is going to be different than small-town Kansas. Take a look at what other photographers are selling their work for to get a good idea. If anything, start lower (but high enough to make a profit) and then raise your prices if you guessed wrong. Lowering your prices is not a good idea.

Get your work into some art shows. Many galleries will have group shows that you can enter for a small fee. They will usually take a comission from any sales made, but it will give you exposure.

Networking can be really important. I've never done art fairs, but I've make sales to collectors through galleries. Go to a lot of shows and talk to the photographers and gallery owners. Take some local classes. The more connections you make, the easier it is to find opportunities.


----------



## eddiesimages (Aug 5, 2006)

Hello everyone. I just found this site and this is my first post. I, also am planning on selling some of my photographs at fly fishing shows, as that is my interest. I have a couple questions, though, along this same line. Where can I purchase the plastic sleeves in bulk to put the photographs in? Should I go to the expense of matting the photos or even framing some and then increasing the price? Thanks for any reply.


----------



## niccig (Aug 5, 2006)

fly, I've heard a few people on here recommend www.clearbags.com for bags to put photos in.


----------

